# Network specs - MoCA & Ethernet



## zeke009 (Sep 18, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find what version of MoCA (1.1 or 2.0) TiVo's use and/or what speed the network port is (10/100 or 10/100/1000)?

I can't seem to find any concrete information about this. I'm curious about TiVo Premiere (2 Tuner), TiVo Roamio (6 Tuner) and TiVo Bolt+.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

zeke009 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find what version of MoCA (1.1 or 2.0) TiVo's use and/or what speed the network port is (10/100 or 10/100/1000)?
> 
> I can't seem to find any concrete information about this. I'm curious about TiVo Premiere (2 Tuner), TiVo Roamio (6 Tuner) and TiVo Bolt+.



BOLT, BOLT+ and TiVo Bridge are all standard MoCA 2.0 (400+Mbps), and have Gigabit Ethernet (1000 Mbps).
6-tuner Roamios are MoCA 1.1 (140+Mbps) and have Gigabit Ethernet (1000 Mbps).
4-tuner Premieres are MoCA 1.1 (140+Mbps) and have Fast Ethernet (100 Mbps).
4-tuner Roamios and 2-tuner Premieres have no MoCA functionality and have Fast Ethernet (100 Mbps).
TiVo Mini v1 & v2 are MoCA 1.1 (140+Mbps) and have Fast Ethernet (100 Mbps).

See also:

MoCA adapters and associated throughput
Effective MOCA bridge rates
Extending wired connectivity via MoCA client TiVo DVR
this...


krkaufman said:


> *MoCA Networking ::*
> BOLT & BOLT+, 6-tuner Roamio & 4-tuner Premiere DVRs are all capable of creating a MoCA network, provided they can connect to both your shared coax lines and via Ethernet to your router's Ethernet LAN ports (though not necessarily directly)
> TiVo Minis can network via either Ethernet or MoCA
> 4-tuner Roamio DVRs have no MoCA capabiliity and must be wired via Ethernet, possibly with the assistance of a MoCA adapter, to support TiVo whole home streaming



and this...


krkaufman said:


> And MoCA 2.0 is backward compatible with 1.1, so your MoCA 1.1 devices (pre-BOLT MoCA-capable TiVo DVRs and TiVo Minis) will still work with a bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter, but the MoCA rules of the road still apply: two MoCA nodes will communicate with each other at the fastest spec available to BOTH nodes. So, a 4-tuner Premiere, 6-tuner Roamio or TiVo Mini (all MoCA 1.1) would communicate with a bonded MoCA 2.0 MoCA adapter using the MoCA 1.1 spec, at up to 170+Mbps. And a TiVo BOLT or BOLT+ would communicate with the bonded MoCA 2.0 adapter at 400+Mbps, the spec'd rate for standard MoCA 2.0, since the BOLTs lack the extended/bonded spec bump.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And, of course, an external MoCA adapter can be added to MoCA-less Roamio's (4-tuner Roamio's) via the box's Ethernet port.


----------



## zeke009 (Sep 18, 2004)

Thank you! I have been admiring the Actiontec MoCA 2.0 adapters for some time. Sounds like a good reason to replace the MoCA adapter connected to my router so the Bolt+ has the maximum bandwidth available to it.

Thank you for the detail, krkfaufman. I have been reading all sorts of postings and never found anything as complete as this.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought the Premiere4/XL4 had gigabit? Not that it would really DO anything, as it's limited to about 40mbps for TiVo Desktop by it's SoC architecture, and even with 3 Minis on FiOS or another system that's using full-bandwidth MPEG-2, that's only about 60mbps. I've done 3 Minis at once over MoCA, it's pushing the Premiere architecture to it's limits, but it does work pretty well with the Haxe software and DTA.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Couldn't agree more. Replacing your garden hose with a fire hose will make no difference when Tivo is only consuming a drinking straw's worth of data. If, on the other hand, you're using Moca for other things as well, like several other concurrent PC users, then you could benefit from the additional bandwidth. I"m using Moca 1.1 with a couple of Minis and a couple of PCs simultaneously and still never saturate it.

Bottom line, if you have 1.1 hardware already, 2.0 is a waste of money. If you have no hardware, then buying 2.0 makes more sense.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

2.0 makes sense for a fast FiOS connection to feed PCs. 1.1 is more than enough for DVRs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> 2.0 makes sense for a fast FiOS connection to feed PCs. 1.1 is more than enough for DVRs.


By the same "logic" Fast Ethernet "is more than enough for DVRs."


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bigg said:


> I thought the Premiere4/XL4 had gigabit?


You gonna do any work to resolve that speculation or are ya just gonna leave it hanging out there ?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> By the same "logic" Fast Ethernet "is more than enough for DVRs."


It pretty much is. I can't think of a reason why a TiVo really *needs* gigabit. The only thing I can come up with is the extreme of a Roamio Plus/Pro or Bolt+ with 5 or more TiVo Minis streaming at the same time with FiOS and channels that are still at 19.3mbps each, with everything on Ethernet. That's an extreme case. The Roamio and Premiere work fine on 100mbps connections.



krkaufman said:


> You gonna do any work to resolve that speculation or are ya just gonna leave it hanging out there ?


According to old posts on here, the TiVo Premiere4/XL4 was the only TiVo to have gigabit (at the time, this was pre-Roamio Plus/Pro). So the 2-tuner ones must be limited to 100mbps. It seems to be gigabit based on needing an internal switch to handle MoCA, and according to that thread, the Premiere XL4's interal SoC only connects at 100mbps. So gigabit would only be beneficial if you're using MoCA and the box's own network connection at the same time. Joke's on me, I always try to connect the XL4 to a gigabit switch, I guess in reality, it just doesn't matter. The only thing that really needs it is my HTPC, as I can push about 300mbps to it from a wireless laptop.


----------

